# Mazda : B-Series Pickups B2200 Electric Vehicle Conversion, EV, electric truck



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $16,000.00*
End Date: Tuesday Mar-02-2010 16:15:46 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $16,000.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

